# DIY CO2. . .not working?



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

I made my first attempt at a DIY CO2 setup, but it doesn't seem to be working. I set it up on Saturday and tested the pH, which was 7.6. I tested it again today, and it hasn't dropped any. I checked for leaks before i put it on the tank, and I didn't have any. I'm using an airstone that produces fine bubbles for a diffuser. I read on here that the pH should drop within 24 hours. Any chance of it taking longer than 3 days?

I was also looking into buying a different diffuser: _Aqua Medic Circular CO2 Reactor_ (Aquarium Supply Store) Any comments on this, and whether I would be better of with this type rather than an airstone?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The airstone is not an ideal method for diffusion CO2. Large bubbles emerge, and are quick to rush to the surface. Alternatives are the glass diffusers like the ones from aqmagic.com, or the Hagen Nutrafin ladder (drsfostersmith.com, $10). The ladder works exactly like the Aquamedic circular reactor and is very efficient at dissolving CO2. You might actually find a used one in the For Sale section if you post a WTB ad. 

In any event, given no leaks and CO2 emerging inside the diffusing method, you should see a pH drop to a certain degree in 24 hours. See if placing the airstone directly under your intake so that the bubbles get sucked into your filter helps.

-John N.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

John N. said:


> The airstone is not an ideal method for diffusion CO2. Large bubbles emerge, and are quick to rush to the surface. Alternatives are the glass diffusers like the ones from aqmagic.com, or the Hagen Nutrafin ladder (drsfostersmith.com, $10). The ladder works exactly like the Aquamedic circular reactor and is very efficient at dissolving CO2. You might actually find a used one in the For Sale section if you post a WTB ad.
> 
> In any event, given no leaks and CO2 emerging inside the diffusing method, you should see a pH drop to a certain degree in 24 hours. See if placing the airstone directly under your intake so that the bubbles get sucked into your filter helps.
> 
> -John N.


I have a 30 xtra tall tank, and I've heard that the Hagen Nutrafin ladder wouldn't be sufficient enough. I'll look into the glass diffuser! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think they meant the whole system as in the cannister with the ladder wouldn't be sufficient. However, the ladder itself is still a pretty efficient method of diffusion IMO.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Co2*

What is the tank size? Do you have a bubble per second rate? 
The diffusion density (ppm) is certainly a product of the volume of the tank relative to the rate of CO2 injection. The pH impact will occur far more quickly in a small tank as opposed to a larger tank at a given rate of injection. As has been said the air stone is not very efficient. You could get a limewood diffuser/"air stone". Their bubble size is almost a mist. Also the comment relative to arranging the stone so that the output hits the filter inlet is a great way to enhance the CO2 diffusion rate.
Vic


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

vic46 said:


> What is the tank size? Do you have a bubble per second rate?
> The diffusion density (ppm) is certainly a product of the volume of the tank relative to the rate of CO2 injection. The pH impact will occur far more quickly in a small tank as opposed to a larger tank at a given rate of injection. As has been said the air stone is not very efficient. You could get a limewood diffuser/"air stone". Their bubble size is almost a mist. Also the comment relative to arranging the stone so that the output hits the filter inlet is a great way to enhance the CO2 diffusion rate.
> Vic


I have a 30 gallon aquarium, and I do not have a device attached for a bubble per second rate. I put the air stone under my inlet today, so I'll test the ph tomorrow to see if it has dropped.

Thanks for the great ideas everyone!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

You are going most likely to want to have more than one bottle going for that big of a tank. DIY is only effective if you can diffuse into and supply enough CO2 to amount of water and one bottle isn't going to cut it if you can't diffuse it well enough, you are going to need to add another bottle or two if you want to get more benefits of the DIY CO2. You might want to check around here for effective ways of making or buying an effective way to diffuse the CO2.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

Jubs said:


> You are going most likely to want to have more than one bottle going for that big of a tank. DIY is only effective if you can diffuse into and supply enough CO2 to amount of water and one bottle isn't going to cut it if you can't diffuse it well enough, you are going to need to add another bottle or two if you want to get more benefits of the DIY CO2. You might want to check around here for effective ways of making or buying an effective way to diffuse the CO2.


I do have two bottles set up with a T connector. I've been looking for more effective methods; I think I may go with the Hagen Ladder. Hopefully that will work better for me.


----------

